# Планки - чем клеить и положение язычков



## parovoZZ (17 Сен 2013)

Народ! Разобрал свой Ростов-Дон и ужаснулся - язычки на басах (с наклепками) отогнуты от прорези в планке миллиметров на 3-4. У меня слишком большой расход воздуха - если брать бас с минором, то в правой некоторым голосам уже воздуха не хватает. Так и должно быть или можно немного подогнуть?
Отвалилась одна планка - слышал, что одно время клеили их на эпоксидку. Заморачиваться с воском не хочу - можно ли прихватить термоклеем?


----------



## MAN (18 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> Народ! Разобрал свой Ростов-Дон и ужаснулся - язычки на басах (с наклепками) отогнуты от прорези в планке миллиметров на 3-4. Так и должно быть или можно немного подогнуть?


Ужасаться этому не следует, примерно так должно и быть. Изменяя начальную установку голоса (вот этот самый отгиб), вы влияете на пороги возбуждения и срыва колебаний язычка и по неопытности можете сделать только хуже. Повышенный расход воздуха имеет место скорее всего по другим причинам (плохое состояние залогов, неплотное прилегание резонаторов к декам, негерметичное соединение меховой камеры с полукорпусами, негерметичность самого меха).
parovoZZ писал:


> Отвалилась одна планка - слышал, что одно время клеили их на эпоксидку. Заморачиваться с воском не хочу - можно ли прихватить термоклеем?


Если отвалилась одна, значит уже готовы отвалиться и остальные. Это лишь вопрос времени, причём весьма короткого. А дело в том, что восковая мастика утратила свои свойства (проще говоря, пересохла от старости). По-хорошему следовало бы заново и полностью перевосковать все планки, переклеив заодно залоги. Советую по крайней мере промаркировать планки, пока они ещё стоят на своих местах. Эпоксидкой их заливать ни в коем случае не надо, насчёт пригодности термоклея тоже сильно сомневаюсь, если уж так нехочется возиться с воско-канифольной мастикой, можно использовать клей ПВА.


----------



## Gross (18 Сен 2013)

MAN писал:


> Эпоксидкой их заливать ни в коем случае не надо


Чем же плоха эпоксидка? Прочнейший клей. Но хорошо бы в неё добавить наполнитель- тальк, зубной порошок или ещё чего, для меньшей текучести, пока не схватилась.


----------



## ze_go (18 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый Gross, не давайте глупых (это я ещё мягко сказал) советов.
После выполнения подобных Вашему советов из уст мастеров будут доноситься далеко не благодарственные речи в адрес подобных "Кулибиных"

p.s. Вы ещё посоветуйте смазывать шторки в "Юпитере" и прочих регистровых инструментах, а так же герметизировать деку со шторками (с торцов) с помощью суперклея. :diablo:


----------



## parovoZZ (19 Сен 2013)

Залоги - да, в плачевном состоянии. А инструмент 91-92 годов выпуска. Видел объявление о продаже баяна 73 года - я представляю что у него внутри. Просят 15 рублей Я оторвал три штуки для экспериментов - вымочил в воде и положил в книгу сушиться (как гербарий). 
Где-то на просторах тырнета читал посты MAN и комбрига о том, что вместо лайки можно использовать майлар (он же ПЭТФ, он же лавсан и пр.). Я вот думаю - дискета же из майлара сделана, может её в ход пустить? Лайка шибко дорога (дециметр под рубль стоит). Была б ясная поляна - можно разориться, но ростов дон :bad: 

На ютубе послушал акко - конечно, все эти тёрки, тулы, этюды, рубины и пр. - всё это дрова.

Да, и кстати - чем клеить залоги? От ПВА ржа на язычках не пойдет? Он же на водной основе?


----------



## ze_go (19 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> Да, и кстати - чем клеить залоги?


по уму - шеллак, а так 88 и его аналоги сойдут


----------



## parovoZZ (19 Сен 2013)

А БФ пойдёт? Суперклей?


----------



## ze_go (19 Сен 2013)

лучше бф, суперклей в ремонтах инструментов используется крайне редко - там, где надо что-либо зафиксировать "намертво"


----------



## Gross (19 Сен 2013)

ze_go писал:


> После выполнения подобных Вашему советов


а конкретно? Чем плохо? Я и не даю советов, а спрашиваю.


----------



## MAN (19 Сен 2013)

Gross писал:


> А конкретно? Чем плохо?


 Ответ на этот вопрос содержится в Вашем же предыдущем посте:
Gross писал:


> Прочнейший клей


 А там совсем не нужен прочнейший клей, поскольку должна сохраняться возможность последующего снятия планки для её замены или ремонта без повреждения резонатора и самой планки.

parovoZZ писал:


> Видел объявление о продаже баяна 73 года - я представляю что у него внутри.


 Между прочим, очень даже запросто может оказаться, что внутри у такого инструмента всё будет гораздо лучше, чем у Вашего на 20 лет более молодого.
Всё зависит от:
1. Изначального качества материалов (а оно ой каким разным бывает).
2. Условий хранения и эксплуатации.

Но всё-таки возраст есть возраст, конечно же, и на баян, в отличие от, скажем, коньяка, он оказывает отнюдь не благотворное влияние. 

Залоги из синтетических материалов вовсю применяются в современном массовом фабричном производстве язычковых инструментов наряду с традиционной гармонной лайкой. Можно, кстати, купить именно такие уже готовые, только они тоже будут совсем не дёшевы В тульском магазине "Бастон", например, такие залоги предлагаются по 5р. за штучку любого типоразмера Комплектующие для язычковых


----------



## parovoZZ (19 Сен 2013)

MAN писал:


> Между прочим, очень даже запросто может оказаться, что внутри у такого инструмента всё будет гораздо лучше, чем у Вашего на 20 лет более молодого.Всё зависит от:1. Изначального качества материалов (а оно ой каким разным бывает).2. Условий хранения и эксплуатации.Но всё-таки возраст есть возраст, конечно же, и на баян, в отличие от, скажем, коньяка, он оказывает отнюдь не благотворное влияние. Залоги из синтетических материалов вовсю применяются в современном массовом фабричном производстве язычковых инструментов наряду с традиционной гармонной лайкой. Можно, кстати, купить именно такие уже готовые, только они тоже будут совсем не дёшевы В тульском магазине "Бастон", например, такие залоги предлагаются по 5р. за штучку любого типоразмера Комплектующие для язычковых



Если бы за него просили 5 рублей - я бы понял, но не 15.

А у китайцев есть залоги? Надо пошукать. Как они по англицки звучат?

Я то ради эксперимента купил 88 клей и приклеил полоску вырезанную из диска дискеты. Жду тухлых помидоров :biggrin:


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (20 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> Как они по англицки звучат?



Reed valves


----------



## MAN (20 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> Я то ради эксперимента купил 88 клей и приклеил полоску вырезанную из диска дискеты. Жду тухлых помидоров :biggrin:


 Да не будет никаких тухлых помидоров, я думаю. Ничем плёнка, из которой сделана дискета, не хуже той, из которой делают залоги на фабриках. Вся сложность угадать с жёсткостью самопального залога для каждого его размера. В случае с лайкой подбирается её толщина, а тут залог делается из нескольких слоёв плёнки, убывающей длины (как автомобильная рессора).


----------



## parovoZZ (22 Сен 2013)

Снял басовый резонатор - дыры в воске с палец :-( Залил воском свечи, лайку поставил отмачиваться. Авось выпрямиться. Внутренняя не так оттопырена - уже хорошо.
Голос с залогом из дискеты работает хорошо - хлопанья не слышно, но настройка ушла(( Теперь у меня на разжиме две аккордионированные ноты в первой октаве - ля и соль диез))


----------



## mikes7 (27 Окт 2013)

Про залоги - всё гораздо проще=) Я когда-то сам думал долго откуда их взять, и потом додумался=) Идёте в магазин кожгалантереи и покупаете натуральную кожу разной толщины (такой, какая вам нужна). Там обычно и лайку тоже продают, правда её нужно будет поискать. Цена за целую шкуру, из которой можно сделать залогов аккордеонов на 5 будет стоить 200-300 р. 

Затем берёте эту шкуру, нарезаете себе залоги ( дело конечно долгое...) и будет вам счастье!


----------



## gerborisov (27 Окт 2013)

mikes7 писал:


> Идёте в магазин кожгалантереи и покупаете натуральную кожу разной толщины (такой, какая вам нужна)


Прошу прощения, но где сейчас остались такие магазины? кругом одни "Бутики". А там кожу метражом не продают. Если только в инете где найти...


----------



## Bultik (29 Окт 2013)

gerborisov писал:


> но где сейчас остались такие магазины?



- поспрашивайте в ателье индпощива кожаных изделий или обуви, можно посмотреть еще на хозяйственных или птичьем рынке


----------



## vev (29 Окт 2013)

Не подумайте, что реклама, но на просторах интернета нашел источник лайки под залоги

http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html#голоса


----------



## rezonar (5 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте. А в Украине есть где то похожий магазин как этот http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html#голоса


----------



## ze_go (5 Янв 2014)

rezonar писал:


> Здравствуйте. А в Украине есть где то похожий магазин как этот


ТЫК


----------



## vadim accordion (6 Янв 2014)

Коллеги , подскажите пожалуйста хорошего мастера в Хабаровске


----------

